# Toro 724 (model 38050) - Question about auger drive spring location



## jera223 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
The knob/lever on my Toro 724 to engage the auger wiggles, is loose, and so it randomly engages. I purchased a spring at the recommendation of the local repair shop, so that there's more positive force required to engage the lever. Does anyone know where/how this spring is installed?

It's the lever in the upper left of the diagram I uploaded, right above the #6.

Thank you ...


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

The spring for the auger clutch is under the belt cover. Look at the traction assembly diagram in the parts manual. The auger clutch spring is reference number 4 on the traction assembly.


----------



## jera223 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you very much. I will do that.

Appreciate your help.





toromike said:


> The spring for the auger clutch is under the belt cover. Look at the traction assembly diagram in the parts manual. The auger clutch spring is reference number 4 on the traction assembly.


----------

